# For the curious



## frankvg (Oct 24, 2004)

This is one of the first things I did with GPO and SAM. When I get SISS I will probably change the GPO strings. Comments for improvement very welcome!

Thanks to Peter Roos for hosting this.

http://www.deltaworks.nl/forums/mellow_steinway.mp3

cheerio,
Frank


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Oct 24, 2004)

Frank, this is beautiful! :o Great melodies, good arrangement and progression compositionally.

Did you use SISS for the strings? Because it sounds great...

Take care,
-Sid.


----------



## Mike M (Oct 24, 2004)

Fabulous Frank! Thanks Peter Roos for hosting it. Nice orchestration and idea scope - the strings sound great.

We need to hear more from you! 8)


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Oct 25, 2004)

Sid_Barnhoorn said:


> Did you use SISS for the strings? Because it sounds great...





frankvg said:


> When I get SISS I will probably change the GPO strings.



PAY ATTENTION @!%#&! :lol: <-- me twitching


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Oct 25, 2004)

Sorry, my fault. Aaron yer right...  I was too astounded though...


----------



## TheoKrueger (Oct 25, 2004)

Very nice composition man, the piano part is beautiful and the whole song has a tense dark/melancholic feel to it. I really loved the pizzicato/harp part as well , very good work !

The only thing i did not like that much was the execution of the string melody ( left speaker ) that comes in at 1:42 , for some reason it sounds strange and it caught my attention away from the composition, like it was played on the keys. Some velocities sound a bit higher i think and it also has a swinging feel ( that might be intentional ). If the velocities are even, a very soft fading in/out will smoothen it out . 

And at the very end , i think the winds should be lower and with slight more reverb , especially the oboe which has a more cutting tone and no vibrato .

Apart from the above, THUMBS UP overally !


----------



## frankvg (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey, thanks for your interest and kind words!

I am rather puzzled, do you really like the strings? I myself wasn't too pleased so that's why I wanted the Sonic Implants. 

Theo; thanks for your detailed observations. That is most welcome. I will definitely look into your comments about the strings. And the woodwind: do you mean lower in pitch or volume? Probably volume. And vibrato on the oboe, very good idea. Why didn't I think of that? Well, actually I did but wasn't able with GPO until recently. Good for bringing that up!!

cheers all,
Frank


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 25, 2004)

What's cool is your use of GPO strings - the way they crescendo and stop - without hitting any loops points, and also the way you're programming them helps. Overall I think you are making an excellent choice to go with SISS - its another palette of colors to use in your compositions - but it appears based on your composition that there is still some uses for GPO as well.

Nice composition by the way, great mix, keep it up!


----------

